# Help multie fry



## Martinw (Feb 29, 2008)

:thumb: I have just seen that I have some very very tiny Multie fry not sure how many but Ihave counted three two sitting in the shell opening and one just outside. They look like two black eyes and a grey body wonder why they were moving sand about so much they have only been in the tank since the 15th of march.
What do I have to do now as this is the first time  for me what food do I need is Liquifry any good. :dancing:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

if you can hatch some bbs, that will be great.


----------



## jfish (Aug 12, 2007)

I feed my babies decapsulated brine shrimp. It's easy cuz you don't have to hatch them.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You can also raise them on crushed adult food. I do not deliberately feed my multie fry, but the colony keeps growing while fed just regular NLS pellets.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

triscuit said:


> You can also raise them on crushed adult food. I do not deliberately feed my multie fry, but the colony keeps growing while fed just regular NLS pellets.


Same here.


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

Just feed the adults normal sized pellets or grind the flake with your fingers as you put it in the tank. The young will feed off the smaller particles and grow no problem.


----------



## Martinw (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Think I might have 7-10 very tiny babys in and a round the shells just from one pair hope they all surive :thumb:


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

Nice one :thumb: I'll be getting multies soon and they sound fascinating!


----------



## Martinw (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi you will not be disapointed, I watched them move heaps of coarl sand I was susprised about the colour they have close up as well inthere eyes and fins. Since the fry mother stands up to the transcriptus giving him a bashing if he comes to close.Just hope the fry(with the compressiceps) survive they are nice to watch very very tiny they hug the sand round the shells and dive in to the shells and pop back out again.
The other evening I dropped in a small pellet for them hoping it would break down given them some tiny morsals. Mother decided that she did not want it near them so picked it up a spat it out away from he littles, think so the other fish would not come looking.


----------



## JustOneMore22 (Apr 14, 2008)

If BBS aren't available, would NLS grow be small enough? I just found some Multi fry as well.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yup, NLS grow is good. My julies, cyps, and goby fry all are fed that. For the first week, I crush that too, though.


----------

